# Dumbo



## Suzann (May 18, 2007)

Nearly 2 weeks ago I had to put to sleep my little rat dumbo. She was very ill at the end and I know I did the right thing but I wasnt expecting it to hurt this much. I've never lost a pet before and this hurts so much. 

I dont think anyone understands. One even said that if they had a rat in their house they'd kill it and didnt see how this was any different. But she wasnt just a rat, she was my little girl and I loved her so much. 

She went down hill so quickly. The vet said she thought it was a tumour because of her symptoms e.g. she kept crossing over her paws, had no co-ordination etc. I wasnt prepared for her to go and I want her back. 

I keep looking at her cage and it doesnt seem right that there's only one rat in there. Luckily my other rat is doing ok. I've been giving lots of attention and she has lots of things to do in her cage. Initially she was a bit withdrawn but now she seems to be back to normal. 

I just want this pain to stop. Every morning I wake up and its the first thing I think about. I keep picturing holding her cold body and just willing for her to wake up. How do you get through this?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It sounds like your little Dumbo had PT (pituitary tumour). It usually develops young, and is fatal, although there are treatments to help delay the inevitable and prolong a better quality of life. I lost quite a few to it now. The bad part of PT is how fast, and young it takes our babies away from us. The good thing is that it is generally not painful, and they can pass easily.

Your single rat is going to need a friend.

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. How do some of us get through it? You gave her love and care in her short life that she may not have gotten elsewhere. The other thing to think of when you are not sure you can stand how short their lives are is, imagine your life without them in it at all? I can't imagine it myself. I do believe that our beloved rats go onto to other lives and may come back to us one day. 

I just recently let 2 girls go this week, so I know how you are feeling.
((hugs))


----------



## Suzann (May 18, 2007)

Thank you, its so nice to hear from someone that understands


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Suzann said:


> I dont think anyone understands.


Everyone here understand exactly how you feel  We all loved the babies that we lost, and Im sorry to hear about yours.


----------



## Suzann (May 18, 2007)

I have been reading through a few of the posts and it is so refreshing to have people to talk to that do understand. 

I have been touched by the love and compassion that so many people have for their rats. 

Suddenly the world doesnt seem so lonely


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You just had to find us. Your first real ratfriends are a revelation. Someone who "gets it" .  The people who cheer with you when a timid rat bruxes the first time for you. Or when a rat crawls into your lap for cheek scritches and does that close eyed, cheek tip for you....melts the heart.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear your loss. It hurts so much to loose a young rat, I've been through the same thing. It's been quite a few months since Joshu passed and it still hurts to think about him. I just give my liveing rats love as I know Joshu would be happy to know how well they are doing. I also think he would of just been in a tiny cage where he can't stand up much until he was put into a freezer for snake food *shudders* I saved him from that cold death at least.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your loss. 
It sounds like this is the same thing my first rat, Maggie, died of.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

im so sorry 4 ur loss xx


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*So sorry about the loss of your hunny. I hope your feeling better, just remember, they are always keeping an eye on us! .*


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Suzann, I'm so sorry! I had to "put down" my first little boy rat, Gregor, and it hurt so badly and for so long that I started a separate thread in this section ("Guilt") just to express how helpless and hopeless and sad I felt. Everyone was so helpful, and talking about it made it a little bit better.

I still want Gregor, too. I understand how you feel. I think that I will always want my Gregor back, but on some days, I think about it less than on other days. You never miss your baby less, but you don't always wind up thinking about it, as time passes.

This probably doesn't help much now...you don't want to hear words, you want your RAT. But I promise that you are among a whole lot of people who "get" where you are coming from.


----------

